# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Off Island Get Together at 9000 ft.

## stbartslover

Lake Tahoe ski trip with good friends Diana & DDA .
Excellent company at one of the most beautiful places in the US.

----------


## amyb

So cool..look at you all bundled up!

Be careful and have fun!

----------


## marybeth

Very nice! Looks like a blast. Have fun and enjoy.

----------


## MIke R

Very nice........,but get off the green trails!.. :Devil Laughing: 

looks like Heavenly Valley????

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like the weather is perfect!

----------


## tim

Great photo!

----------


## stbartslover

Yes, it's Heavenly Valley.
The views are beyond words....
Ski conditions are perfect, which they haven't been in years.
Miker----we start on the green runs but they are more like blue ones back in Michigan.
We skied another place "Sierra at Tahoe" where the "green" run was 2.5 miles.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah Sierra and heavenly are nice mountains....we used to be partnered wth Sierra

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Miker----we start on the green runs but they are more like blue ones back in Michigan.
> .



Here in Virginia, they'd be double black diamonds!   <wink!>

----------


## didier

Lots of fun here, a little cold!!!

----------


## shihadehs

We were at Squaw Valley at the north shore of Tahoe over holidays, the area has finally received a ton of great snow and counting.
Enjoy your skiing!!!!!

----------


## cec1

Heavenly and the entire Tahoe basin are beautiful . . . including great Winter skiing.  Very glad, Jeff, et al., to see you having a fun time.

In the late 60s, I worked in San Francisco with Hugh Killebrew, who is credited with transforming Heavenly Valley into the resort that it has become.  I was a law clerk in the firm in which he was "Of Counsel," one of his "day jobs" as he struggled to develop his dream.  Hugh was a very nice, but very serious, driven man.  In his generosity, he used to give me passes for skiing at Heavenly.  The story of development of skiing at South Lake Tahoe -- especially including Heavenly -- is well told in the following article:  http://www.pacificrimalliance.org/F..../Heavenly.html

----------


## stbartslover

My 2nd most beautiful place in the US, Big Sur being #1
Views from chair lift on the way down give a full view of the gorgeous lake.
This one about 1/2 way up Heavenly Mtn
ATTACH]35771[/ATTACH]

----------


## amyb

I agree with the choice of Big Sur-can not get enough of that destination-God's country.

----------


## BND

Hey!  You all look great.  Have fun!  I agree that Big Sur is magic and the views--especially from Nepenthe resto are fabulous.  So many beautiful places, so little time!

----------

